# Ati Sapphire x1800xt help with Atitool



## KILLER_K (May 22, 2007)

Well i just got my ati x1800xt back from ati sapphire.So i read up everyone says get atitool and use it to overclock.So i go and grab the newest atitool version .26 and install it and start it up and i get this right from the get go and also i am using ati's drivers version 7-3's.This card is built by ati has the girl with the sword on it if that helps i see if i can find a picture of it.Also as a side note this screen issue resolves with a right click - refresh doing.

Ati Sapphire x1800xt picture {sorry so small all i found real quick}




Atitool Screen issues




Windows screen normal no Atitool




Also please remember my screen and games and apps are fine until this Atitool starts up runs solid no issues.If anyone has this card can you please post your overclocking results for your card as i need a ball park figure to get me started.And any tweak for this card i really need as i haven't used ati in a while been using a BFG 6800gt so now i have to learn it all over again.Good Day.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 22, 2007)

CCC is showing your graphics card as being at 98*c... if anything, there's alot to worry about right there.
If temperatures are right, maybe the graphics card is artifacting?
Only thing I can think of atm.


----------



## KILLER_K (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but you misread my post.My card is fine 24-7 as i play games etc and no screen issues.The artifacts come from the atitool when it starts up.and yes it is hot but all the x1800xt's run hot like that that is normal for them , but i have a zalman heatsink and fan to go on it but i need to find out wta is causing the issues when atitool starts.As if it was heat like you stated it would be like that all the time not just when the atitool app started and if i right click it and it goes away it wouldn't be a heat issue as well.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 22, 2007)

Well, I was just voicing my concern, as that's just hot, to say the least.
Apart from that, well, maybe try a driver update. ATi released 7.4 a while back (caught me by surprise, a few days after I got 7.3).
ATiTool works fine with my X1800GTO, and quite a few people here still have X1800s, GTO, XL and XT, even XT PE, and they all have it working fine, so maybe you're either terribly unlucky, or a setting is incorrect.
Hopefully it should just be a setting that's mistaken... otherwise it might mean you either can't OC your card, or you'll have to use ATi's Overclocking tool (urgh)


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2007)

Can you go into ATi tool for me and let me know the voltages.....GPU......MVDDQ etc etc please.


----------



## KILLER_K (May 22, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> Well, I was just voicing my concern, as that's just hot, to say the least.



Sorry didn't mean to sound if i was attacking you , i gladly thank you for your help and concern.And as you said that i looked and my ati fan was stopped none moving maybe something i was fumbling around with in atitools turned it off.My temps hit 103°c before i noticed it, thank god i caught it.Hit power supply button real fast and rebooted it came up and worked fine.Temps are now at 50°c now big difference {that is under idle}.so you actually made me notice it after you said it was 98°c as in the picture i took and didn't even notice it.But it is hot here though , currently 90° here. But a big DUH! on my part though for not catching that heat issue.



Tatty_One said:


> Can you go into ATi tool for me and let me know the voltages.....GPU......MVDDQ etc etc please.




Yes here they are:
VGPU: 1.375v
MVDDC: 2.097v
MVDDQ: 2.097v
VDDCI: -.---v





Also let me add i don't know why this one has the girl on it as my other had the moster with the eyes showing on it.But i noticed my clocks are suppose to be @ core 625mhz and memory @ 1500mhz.But ati control panle shows mine 2 core 594mhz and memory @ 693mhz seems to me i amd a long ways off of stock, i don't understand this either.

I've seen a Atitool beta .27 so i am going to try this and see what happens.Good Day.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2007)

Although I had a Connect 3D 1800XT I am absolutely sure the GPU stock Voltage was 1.4V, this is very strange, first thing I would advise, just to make sure you have the card you think you have and to check that these default stock settings are for real is to go into ATi tool and save a copy of your cards BIOS, you can then open it and see what the settings are.

You can do that in Ati tool by going to "settings"....."Miscellaneous" and then "save VGA BIOS to file"


----------



## KILLER_K (May 23, 2007)

Okay well i tried the atitool .27 beta and it seems a bit worse then the other and causes my ati gpu recovery to kick in once i try to use the tool.I am currently trying to get the new drivers from ati the 7-4's but slow connection sucks so it will be a while.Okay i saved it with the atitool and opened it with notepad and could only read the top part of it and here is what i seen.

R520 PCI_EXPRESS DDR3 R520 XT
BIOS 1.33V 600e/700m

I done tried drivercleaner to remove all the drivers and i'm not sure i'm getting rid of everything from atitools either though.I've also tried youruninstaller2006 with no result.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2007)

KILLER_K™ said:


> Okay well i tried the atitool .27 beta and it seems a bit worse then the other and causes my ati gpu recovery to kick in once i try to use the tool.I am currently trying to get the new drivers from ati the 7-4's but slow connection sucks so it will be a while.Okay i saved it with the atitool and opened it with notepad and could only read the top part of it and here is what i seen.
> 
> R520 PCI_EXPRESS DDR3 R520 XT
> BIOS 1.33V 600e/700m
> ...



Ok, thanks, now go to the Ati BIOS collection section, it's under downloads, look for ATi card BIOS, it's here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/

Scroll down to Sapphire and pick the 1800XT that you think is yours, download it, read it and post the info for a comparision against what you have just posted for your card.  I have a hunch here but I will share it with you once you have done this little task.


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

I had issues like this with my Sapphire 1800XT and ATItool. For some reason it sets the wrong voltages on start. I solved it by killing the ATI Hotkey Poller service, so that the card doesn't go into 3D mode with ATItool, then I manually set my voltages and clocks, and saved it in a profile. Whenever I started ATItool, I would just select my 3d profile manually. Had to set it manually for games as well, but hey, it worked.


----------



## KILLER_K (May 23, 2007)

Hi, well i downloaded a few and compared them here was my results.

mine:
BIOS 1.33V 600e/700m 

One of theirs:
BIOS 1.26V 600e/700m

And last one:
BIOS 1.33V 600e/700m

And Atitools
VGPU: 1.375v

So why is Atitool auto setting my voltage way too high?As i don't see a lot of post in here stating this is a issue.But i didn't think .04 volts would make that much of a difference, but then again i may have the 1.26v one.


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

1.33V and 1.25V are the 2d voltages. 1.4v is what the 3d voltage should be. That's why it artifacts with ATItool open- not enough volts.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2007)

Yep, as Wile said, you need to go into "start"....."run" and type "msconfig" and disable the startup file, then you can manually set your clocks in Ati tool, you can also add a profile at the 3D clocks with fan and voltage settings and get it to load at windows startup to ensure the right voltage, that way the problem should be solved.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2007)

i have the sapphire x1800xt and it runs great with no atitool problems. at first i had to disable the hotkeypoller service but since the last 5-6 atitool releases i havnt had to bother. 

my card runs at 700/800 @ 1.45 @ 85 degrees and is stable 24/7

i have pushed it to 750/850 @ 1.5 @ 95 degrees but it is unstable after 45 minutes of high res gaming.

i run all games at max with no hiccups so i dont need to bother with upgrading my graphics card until a lot of nice dx10 games come out! and ive had this card for almost an entire year!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have the sapphire x1800xt and it runs great with no atitool problems. at first i had to disable the hotkeypoller service but since the last 5-6 atitool releases i havnt had to bother.
> 
> my card runs at 700/800 @ 1.45 @ 85 degrees and is stable 24/7
> 
> ...



Time you flea bayed that and bought my GTO then!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Time you flea bayed that and bought my GTO then!



lol why would i buy a dx9 card?


----------



## KennyT772 (May 23, 2007)

I have a sapphire x1800xt 256mb. Stock voltages are 1.375, 2.097, 2.097. 
My current settings are: 695mhz core, 900mhz memory, 1.425vcore, stock memory, and I have a VF900cu installed.


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I have a sapphire x1800xt 256mb. Stock voltages are 1.375, 2.097, 2.097.
> My current settings are: 695mhz core, 900mhz memory, 1.425vcore, stock memory, and I have a VF900cu installed.


Really? When I dumped my X1800XT's BIOS into RaBit, it showed up as 1.4v on the gpu in 3d mode.


----------



## KennyT772 (May 23, 2007)

Was it a sapphire?


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

Yep. 1.4v probably explains why it ran hot and didn't overclock well. It was an oem version from Newegg. Might have something to do with it.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol why would i buy a dx9 card?



Because it's faster than yours and it's gonna be a year yet before there are more than a handful of DX10 titles and prob most of them will look pretty but gameplay will be crap!   Plus I am selling mine of course!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2007)

My connect 3D 1800XT did 750 on the core and 980 on the mem  Damn I miss that card.


----------



## KennyT772 (May 23, 2007)

I havn't pushed this card any further than 750/925, and even that I dont game on. Being that it's a 256mb version the memory is 1.2ns.


----------



## What_Name (May 27, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I have a sapphire x1800xt 256mb. Stock voltages are 1.375, 2.097, 2.097



I have the same card and I run it at 702 core and 900 memory.
My current settings are: 1.400v@Core and 1.905v on memory.
It runs more stable when I go down on memory voltages,and I dont get any artifacts anymore. I run with stock cooler , i dont go above 70c when scanning for artifacts.
When playing games it stays around 65c.
It runs totaly stable 24/7

3DMark 05
10239


----------

